# SIBU Balance stopped cramping, pain & diarrhea



## 15344 (Jan 25, 2007)

SIBU Balance is a whole food made from the seabuckthorn berry which has more than 190 biologically active compounds. I drink 2 oz. a day. With IBS I wasn't getting good nutrition from the limited foods I ate so I tried SIBU Balance because I knew it was packed full of 190 nutrients (even Omega 3, 6 7, & 9 oils). But only after a week, my cramping, pain, and swings from diarrhea and constipation were relieved and less debilitating. It is not a cure-all, but I've noticed less stress, and I am calmer with more energy. Read about it at www.mysibu.com/discovertheberry. You can order a bottle from this website if you want to try it. I feel like I've been given my life back.Let me know if you try it and if it helps.


----------

